# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM  Make own Screen remove/frp Patch with V35 step by step

## mohamed73

*Now with ver.35 BMT users can make own patch to remove screen lock and Frp.*  *step by step, to make own screen remove patch or Frp remove patch follow as describe bellow..*  *-> run BMT as Admin..* *-> click brand tool and click [select samsung]* *-> go to Download Mode Tab and check for ''BMT Magic File Maker''* *-> now click Method and select ur desire method to create own patch,as shows in pic...*  *NOTE:* *# No need to Add combination while make patch for SPD cpu Based samsung device.
# No need to add combination while device FRP OEM OFF and want to remove only screen lock.
# Always select HOME CSC.*   *-> after select Method* *-> Browse [ Click on Browse Tab] and load correct  Combination, according to device build binary[security] as U1, U2,U3,U4,U5,U6*     *-> once combination load done...* *-> locket BMT to load Stock firmware as describe in down pic Load BL,AP,CP,CSC [select HOME CSC ]*      *-> which device stock firmware doesn't contain ''HOME CSC'' Than.*  * -> User can make patch Only with ''COMBINATION'' and ''AP''* *-> to make patch with only ''AP'' part follow bellow pic.*    **  *-> once everything Done than click '' Make Patch1'' front of Combination to start [create] patch 1*  *-> wait a while BMT wil make patch1 and shows DONE in operation windows*     *-> after done patch1, now click on ''Make Patch2'' to start make patch2* *-> wait till BMT make patch2 and shows Done in operation windows* *-> once all process Done, BMT save both patch in same directory[Folder] as u save Stock firmware.*        *-> Both patch ready to use.* *-> flash 1 by 1 as patch1 and patch2 *  *-> DONE..*

----------


## mohamed73

_Complate tutorial to Remove screen lock / FRP via eng magic patch..  -> Download ''eng magic patch'' from file center. -> Open BMT and click Brand Tool. -> select samsung Tool. -> now click ADB Mode and Move to ''BMT ENG MODE'' -> Front of ''BMT ENG'' click on Browse and load ''eng magic patch'' -> put device to Download Mode & click ''Enable ADB/Download Mode'' -> wait till BMT finish Flash Process. -> once flash Done,wait til phone fully ON..[Keep connect Device wit PC Port]. -> now click ''Check'' tab to conform ADB Connection. -> once BMT Conform ADB Connection use function[ Bypass FRP/Unlock Screen] to remove FRP or Screen lock. -> DONE._

----------


## mohamed73

_Vid tutorial to Unlock screen lock and FRP with MTK secure Boot.    unlock FRP HUAWEI Y6 Pro MTK6735     -Remove screen lock HUAWEI Y6 Pro   _

----------

